# Both fans stay on after turning of car



## primerGTO (Dec 8, 2006)

Both fans stay on could it be the fan relay? Any thoughts. Do I have to go to the dealer for the relay?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Electric fans will stay on until a preset temp is reached even when the car is off. It's to reduce the chance of heat soak. Do yours stay on ALL the time? It could be something other than a relay problem; thermostat, radiator blockage, etc.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My fan(s) DO NOT run after turning the car off. When the key is turned off all is silent. *


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i never heard mine run at all. but the temperature is never high either. your fans are on in the winter time? where do you live? brazil? just wondering


----------



## primerGTO (Dec 8, 2006)

The fan would keep on for over fifteen minutes. So I unplugged them. Then I re-plugged them and they turned on. Then I pulled the the high speed fan relay and put it back in. It magically stopped. So I guess it was stuck open, I don't know. It has never done that before. If it happens to anyone this is what I did, if it does it again I guess I change the relay or have any electrician take a look at it.
The funny thing is that then I shut the door and the headlight lights stayed on so I thought nothing of it. After a while they were still on and I simply opened the door and shut it and the head lights turned off. Every once in a while the right door lock get stuck and when I try to lock the car with the key it starts honking. It won't go down manually when this happnes. I simply let it sit there and later on the thing is working perfectly.
I can swear I hear something squeal or slip on the second shift but hey wtf, the car is fun and aside from these little problems tis fine. Maybe the car is possesed or something? If I take it in for service then how can they figure what went wrong if the problem is not exhibiting itself. It is like a window regulator that has not been working for a month and you finally decide to have it changed, to find out that your mechanic calls telling you its working fine. Thanks all.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

sounds like one of those infamous electrical gremlins lurking in your goat. if it's under warranty take it to the stealership. if not take it to the auto electric shop. good luck with your gremlin. o i meant goat :cheers


----------

